# MissingMoney.com



## Robert59 (Jan 19, 2020)

https://www.missingmoney.com/en/Property/Search


----------



## terry123 (Jan 19, 2020)

Found some money for a friend on the site for Texas.  She had left a job not realizing she had one more check coming to her. I was looking for another client and found hers. She submitted her documents and got her paycheck plus interest.  You do have to submit in a time limit so check your states list,


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you *so much* for posting this. A few years ago, I was told that there were unclaimed funds for my father but that a cousin who has his exact same name (very uncommon) was going to claim it.  When I searched, the NJ State unclaimed property website showed nothing, so I figured maybe my cousin got the money.  I thought more power to him if he did because he needed the money much more than I did.  But following your link, it shows that there is unclaimed property in my father's name.  I registered and started the process but I have to pull out the will (I know I have my mother's...hope his is there too!), death certificate and everything and hopefully can finish the claim.  I have no idea how much is there.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 28, 2020)

OneEyedDiva Keep posted and good luck!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> OneEyedDiva Keep posted and good luck!!


Thank you fmdog44.  I sure will.  I'm currently waiting for the forms to arrive in the mail. They do give an option to have them emailed as well. I found my parents' wills which name me (my old name). I have my name change document from the court when I took an Islamic name, so a copy of that will have to be included.  Once one registers for an account, your claim is added to a cart. Click on the cart to get the process of receiving the necessary forms started. How much there is to claim is not shown at that time.  I believe the amount due me will be included with the paperwork they send.  There's also an option to upload the forms to their website instead of mailing. If that works...it would be great because I would certainly prefer to do it that way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> OneEyedDiva Keep posted and good luck!!


I received the forms and the letter which said I'm entitled to $362 from an insurance policy.  Policies back then were a joke.  I'll scan the will and email it with the other supporting documents (already scanned and in iDrive).  One thing they require that I may have a problem with is proof of residence at the address listed on the claim.  We moved from that address when I was 10 years old.  If it is not on my baptism certificate, I don't know how I'd get that.  I don't think the house is even there anymore. I'll let you know when (or if) I get the check.


----------

